# Swarovski ATM 20x60x80mm spotter



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

I’m selling one of my spotters to add to my atx system. If interested send me a message. This spotter is in perfect shape, no scratches or blemishes. Comes with the swaro stay on case. Priced to sell 1,400.00


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Spotter is sold


----------

